# Is it possible to work in Spain at 16?



## Callum (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello guys. I am thinking about working abroad for a year until the next college year starts, as I'd like to start my A levels then. I was just wondering if it is actually possible to work in spain, or anywhere in europe really? Am I being un-realistic? Here are the GCSE grades I got the other day: 5C's including English and Maths, 1 A and 1 D.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Callum said:


> Hello guys. I am thinking about working abroad for a year until the next college year starts, as I'd like to start my A levels then. I was just wondering if it is actually possible to work in spain, or anywhere in europe really? Am I being un-realistic? Here are the GCSE grades I got the other day: 5C's including English and Maths, 1 A and 1 D.


yes, you can legally work in Spain from the age of 16



the difficulty at the moment would actually be finding a job................


----------



## Callum (Aug 28, 2010)

Thnaks. There isn't really a great deal of jobs I could do is there? As I'm sure most would require you to speak Spanish, which I can't do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres an unemployment crisis in Spain, worse than England, but if you bring enough money to tide you over for a few months, if nothing else you get a bit of a holiday in the sun????? You might hit lucky if you "knock on doors", get to know bar owners etc and are in the right place at the right time. There are a lot of British bars who may not mind if you dont speak spanish, but remember times are hard here!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres an unemployment crisis in Spain, worse than England, but if you bring enough money to tide you over for a few months, if nothing else you get a bit of a holiday in the sun????? You might hit lucky if you "knock on doors", get to know bar owners etc and are in the right place at the right time. There are a lot of British bars who may not mind if you dont speak spanish, but remember times are hard here!!???
> 
> Jo xxx


he can't do bar work at 16 I don't think

the legal age for drinking alcohol is 18 (16 in Asturias) - so I can't see that you could serve it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Realistically, the answer is 'No'. 
But you seem to have initiative and energy so I wouldn't give up looking for something to do for that year.
You may find some voluntary work which is interesting and challenging.
There must be someone in your local Job Centre or your school who could advise you?


----------

